# Wal mart cd



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

We never had that at any of our WalMarts here either. Sounds interesting though.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Harry - I saw it along with the Manheim Steamroller Halloween CD set in the 50% off aisle in our local Wal-Mart. I took both to the counter and was told they were not discounted, so I left them both - but I meant to only leave MS and take the "Stars" one. Bottom line, left without it, and haven't been back to see if it was still there...
So...this post was of really no help to you at all, was it? 

I'll check if it's still there - if so I'll grab 2.


----------



## HARRY HAMMOCK (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank ya Chris.ChrisW?Now where have I heard that name before?You da man!


----------

